# Probleme File Sharing



## mmarc (29 Avril 2010)

J'ai acheté Pages pour iPad, et evidemment j'aimerai echanger mes documents entre mon mac et l'ipad.

Je passe par iTunes, il montre bien la listes des Apps qui peuvent echanger des fichiers (dans mon cas :CloudReaders, Folder et Pages), mais
- je ne vois pas les documents créés de puis l'ipad (j'ai bien export depuis Pages)
- je ne peux pas rajouter de fichier pour aucune des applications

Je peux drag&droppé (la zone s'allume en bleu), je peux cliquer sur boutton "rajouter" et selectionné un fichier... mais les fichiers n'apparaissent pas dans la liste.
La console ne me dit rien non plus.

J'ai pensé que c'etait un probleme de droit d'accès, j'ai donc vérifier également.

La dernière chose pourrait être que mon compte est sur un disque différent du système, mais ca serait vraiment bizarre car tous le reste fonctionne.

Une idee ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## figaro (29 Avril 2010)

Salut mmarc !

Je n'ai pas d'iPad (donc je ne l'ai pas fait mois même) mais je sais que la procédure est la suivant :

1)aller dans la section "Documents" de l'onglet Applications de synchronisation, sélectionner l'application iPad dans laquelle on veut ajouter un fichier (exemple : ".pages")

2)le fichier est directement ajouté dans l'iPad (mais pas encore visible dans l'application (exemple : Pages)

3)ouvrir Pages sur l'iPad, en haut à droit il y a une icône de dossier qui est en fait le bouton d'import de fichiers

4)cliquer sur l'icône d'import de fichiers et sélectionner les fichiers à importer dans l'application (exemple : le fichier .pages dans l'application iPad Pages)

Voilà


----------



## mmarc (29 Avril 2010)

Merci Figaro, 
c'est ce que j'ai fais, mais ca ne marche pas


----------



## pgay (3 Mai 2010)

Si vous avez installé iPhone OS 4 beta 2, ne cherchez plus et attendez la Beta 3.
C'est un bug de la beta 2.


----------



## figaro (3 Mai 2010)

mmarc a dit:


> Merci Figaro,
> c'est ce que j'ai fais, mais ca ne marche pas



Aucun problème, désolé que ça ne marche pas :s.

Bon si c'est un bug c'est quand même un énorme bug :hein:


----------



## mandrak134 (5 Mai 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à saisir cette philo de syncho via iTunes pour avoir des documents.
Typiquement en entreprise, je n'arrive pas à comprendre que l'on ne puisse pas importer des fichiers via le réseau Wifi. Quel perte de temps, d'ergonomie ...
Je sais il existe des apps for that, mais ça devrait marcher comme ça à la base.

Je n'arrive pas non plus à comprendre que l'on ne puisse pas brancher un disque externe en usb.

Vous me trouvez peut être un peu rude pourtant je possède un iPad, il y a un véritable potentiel en Entreprise mais comment voulez vous convaincre DSI avec un gestionnaire de fichiers aussi lourd


----------



## twinworld (5 Mai 2010)

c'est vrai que l'échange de fichiers et le tri, déjà sur l'iPhone, était pas des plus pratiques que ce soit sur l'iPhone ou entre l'iPhone et un ordi.


----------

